# Canon 85mm 1.2 ii



## Cheekysascha (Jun 22, 2016)

I've been looking at the 85 1.2 ii lens a lot lately as I'm really getting into portraits and with what I've read the only bad parts about the 85mm is the slow focusing and the rear element sticks out which makes it easier to scratch when mounting, so I was thinking what could the new one improve besides that? And also to you owners of the 85mm what problems do you have with it? Anything you would want in a new one?


Also how much better is it then the 50mm 1.2 and the 70-200 2.8 is ii for portraits?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> I've been looking at the 85 1.2 ii lens a lot lately as I'm really getting into portraits and with what I've read the only bad parts about the 85mm is the slow focusing and the rear element sticks out which makes it easier to scratch when mounting, so I was thinking what could the new one improve besides that? And also to you owners of the 85mm what problems do you have with it? Anything you would want in a new one?
> 
> 
> Also how much better is it then the 50mm 1.2 and the 70-200 2.8 is ii for portraits?



Not focus by wire.
Weather sealing.
Internal focus.

It is not 'better' than the 50 f1.2 or 70-200 f2.8, it is different. If you aren't shooting the images that go to it's strengths (85mm perspective and f1.2) there are more practical options. The 135 f2 is a very close lens in terms of 'look' at a fraction the price.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 22, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Cheekysascha said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking at the 85 1.2 ii lens a lot lately as I'm really getting into portraits and with what I've read the only bad parts about the 85mm is the slow focusing and the rear element sticks out which makes it easier to scratch when mounting, so I was thinking what could the new one improve besides that? And also to you owners of the 85mm what problems do you have with it? Anything you would want in a new one?
> ...



I would like to add that I hope the color fringing at f1.2 and f1.4 gets fixed, probably with a BR element such as the 35LII. That said, most of my f1.2 shots dont show any fringing at all, but one must be aware of high contrast areas.

I do think the 85LII is better than the 50L. By that I mean that it is significantly sharper and has more contrast, especially at f/1.2. The bokeh is absolutely beautiful on the 50L, but it is even better on the 85LII. The 85LII definitely has some magic to it that I don´t get from other lenses, and I will hesitate to sell mine if Canon releases an upgrade.

I know everybody is talking about the slow focusing, but it should be mentioned just as often that the focusing is very accurate. The keeper rate I get even at f1.2 is very high, especially on my 5Ds, where moving the focus point around with the joystick is easy and offers precise focusing.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 22, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Cheekysascha said:
> ...



Significantly sharper... nope. I use these lenses everyday and you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference between them for portraiture beside the FL. I've heard some absolutely ridiculous comments on the 50L from this forum... used well it's a spectacular portrait lens. I could go ad infinitum showing you examples of both lenses just to prove the point but I'll hold off. If you want to see I'm not talking $hit about using these lenses then... you can check out some my work on Flickr. 

As stated above, they are tools to be used appropriately... each one part of the trinity of portrait lenses made by Canon 35 or 50, 85, 135.

Sure they all could use a refresh but do I think they absolutely "need" it? No, they do exceptionally well for their intended usage. Bloo goo... yea, might be nice but will I run out a dump the current 50L or 85L when it comes, no. Because they work and they work well NOW. I think many here are always in search of the next thing as an excuse... when I get this I can make great images while most professionals use them currently and make great images. Get it if you want or sit on your hands and wait until the next comes out... great pictures will be made regardless of version 1, 2, 3, 4 ,5....


----------



## j-nord (Jun 22, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Sure they all could use a refresh but do I think they absolutely "need" it?


Every wedding and indoor sports photographer seems to disagree with this. AF speed, despite being very accurate, is not fast enough to use. For their use, they absolutely "need" a refresh to make the lens a viable option in their kit. Static portrait is hardly the only use case for such lenses.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 22, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I agree that the 50L is a nice lens, also at f1.2. However, it was never sharp at f1.2 at 100% view on pictures from my 5Ds. By comparison, my 35LII is stunningly sharp at f1.4, and the 85LII is decent, and significantly better than the 50L at f1.2. 

Sharpness isn't everything, and if you don't need to crop or print big, I agree that the 50L is sharp enough at f1.2. 

Edit: I would like to point out that the 50L is very decent in regards to sharpness, when stopped down to f2.


----------



## d (Jun 23, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> I agree that the 50L is a nice lens, also at f1.2. However, it was never sharp at f1.2 at 100% view on pictures from my 5Ds. By comparison, my 35LII is stunningly sharp at f1.4, and the 85LII is decent, and significantly better than the 50L at f1.2.



+1

I own the 35LII and 85LII - both purchased because I was impressed with their wide open rendering and sharpness. The couple of 50L copies I tried wide open didn't quite reach the same level as the 85LII - still good, but not enough for me to want to purchase one, especially given it's normal focal length.

To the OP, I wouldn't rate the 85L as "better" than the 70-200 2.8 IS II - as others have hinted, they have differing characteristics in their rendering. Apart from the 2-1/3 stop difference in max aperture, I'd say the 70-200 is a little cleaner in it's rendering - it definitely doesn't suffer from the same aberration issues as the 85 does. I've alternated between both lenses during portrait sessions, and both give amazing results when used properly.

d.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 23, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> I've been looking at the 85 1.2 ii lens a lot lately as I'm really getting into portraits and with what I've read the only bad parts about the 85mm is the slow focusing and the rear element sticks out which makes it easier to scratch when mounting, so I was thinking what could the new one improve besides that? And also to you owners of the 85mm what problems do you have with it? Anything you would want in a new one?
> 
> 
> Also how much better is it then the 50mm 1.2 and the 70-200 2.8 is ii for portraits?



The 50L is a disappointment in my opinion. Sure it's fast, but it's AF is sluggish and prone to miss focus. It's sharp but not razor sharp that all the other L primes are and it's tricky to use. The 85IIL has less dof of field to play with and that's sharp and it's easier to focus. So the 50L is a lens I've bought twice, used 4 copies of and they are all the same. Now i pass on it and go for either the 35L or 85L.

The 70-200 f2.8 LIS II is a great portrait lens but it was built for the press and sport (P/J) so it's out of focus rendering isn't as smooth. At 85mm, an f2.8 lens will render out of focus areas as sweet as an f1.2 lens. The 85L is able to gently compress and melt back grounds from just over 1m away from your subject. A 70-200 f2.8 needs a lot more distance because of the focal length. That puts you a lot further away and can disconnect you from your subject. Also the 200mm perspective is heavy on compression and will make your subject look different that with the 85's gentler compression. 
As lenses go, they aren't really comparable, they both do what they do very well...but differently. I think the 135L and 70-200 f2.8 are more comparable. In terms of ease of use, the 70-200 f2.8 LIS II is a lot easier to handle (although heavier) due to deeper depth of field, faster AF and an IS unit. Plus the zoom helps with framing. With the 85L...your legs becomes the zoom and your working DOF is very frustrating...great when it's nailed...but disappointing when it's slightly off.


----------

